# ZR Race 29 Steuersatz?



## matt017 (15. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines ZR Race 29.
Leider ist mir dir Front etwas zu hoch, wozu auch die konische Steuersatzabdeckung beiträgt.
Diese möchte ich jetzt entfernen/tauschen.

Dazu habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:
- Neuen Steuersatz mit flacher Abdeckung kaufen --> Welche exakten Maße muss der Steuersatz haben?
- Passende flachere Abdeckung finden (Trail/Error) --> Hat hier jemand schonmal die Abdeckung getauscht und kann mir sagen, welche passt und wo es die einzeln gibt?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Tips!


----------



## matt017 (15. September 2014)

Ok, hat sich schon erledigt.
Der freundliche Radladen (Bikehouse Heubach) hat mich in seine Grabbelkiste greifen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcy2 (4. Oktober 2014)

matt017 schrieb:


> Ok, hat sich schon erledigt.
> Der freundliche Radladen (Bikehouse Heubach) hat mich in seine Grabbelkiste greifen lassen.



Hallo, hast du nur die obere Steuersatzschale getauscht oder den ganzen Steuersatz?
Bei meinem Slide 130 ist mir die Front auch zu hoch. Verstehe echt nicht, warum man bei 29er so
einen hohen Steuersatz verbauen muss. Mit Spacer hätte man mehr Spielraum. 
Nun gut, nach Rücksprache mit H&S, hat man mir eine niedrigere Steuersatzschale zukommen lassen, aber
das war leider ein Witz, erstens passt die nicht richtig und zweitens ist die immer noch mind. 1,5cm zu hoch.
Muß ich doch den kompletten Steuersatz austauschen? Oder gibts von FSA (FSA Orbit ZT ist verbaut) irgendwas, was passen könnte?

marcy


----------



## matt017 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mit meiner originalen Abdeckung zum Bikeshop gegangen. Der hatte zum Glück eine gut gefüllte Krabbelkiste mit einem ganzen Haufen Abdeckungen.
Das Problem ist halt, es gibt zig verschiedene Kappen, die zu allem Übel auch nicht spezifiziert sind. Im Katalog oder Onlineshop wird man also nichts finden...
Ich hab mir einfach eine flache ausgesucht, die ansonsten identisch zur originalen war. Musste also nichts weiter tauschen außer die obere Abdeckung.

Beim ZR Race hat Radon zumindest reagiert. Die 2015er Modelle haben alle niedrige Abdeckungen...


----------

